# New 7 stringer is here



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It came in friday.. I hate buying something untested... The pickups are installed backwards, bridge pickup is wired to the neck volume and tone, vise versa on the neck pickup.. No springs under the mounting screws, so no adjustment up or down.. I spent all day yesterday fixing the issues with it... The neck is perfect, the action low without buzz on the low B string... Over all its a killer axe, but the so called Luthier that set this axe up was in my opinion "A FRICKEN MORON".
I don't know how to play it yet but I think I have the image in my head of how to do it...
BEADGBE.
Here is a little test of her .. nothing special just getting a feel..


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very Kewl!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice! I had never heard of a 7 string until you mentioned it. However, just this last weekend I saw an amazing guitar player who is a master of the 7 string. John Pizzarelli is a jazz guitarist who plays a Moll 7 string. He is one of those talents that after you hear him play you want to go home and put your gear up for sale.

This is not my style of music, but I can appreciate what the guy can do:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

That is definatly a different style.... I am still kinda figurin the dam thing out.. Its a different beast.... You can tune the low B string ta A , D ,anything ya want and create a different sound.....


----------

